# Anyone Fancy this one?



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Anyone Fancy this one?


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

A trifle sudden, don't you think?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Yip, seen this one John .. called The Skyline by Thor industries I think .. awesome


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8) Think we would need to paint the front top portion in Blue. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

My mistake , its the Sky Deck

http://www.airstream.com/product_line/motorhomes/skydeck_home.html


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes please.....

But it may get stuck in the chimney on the 25th. Best just leave it on the drive, keys through the letter box.

Ta.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Scotjimland said:


> My mistake , its the Sky Deck
> 
> http://www.airstream.com/product_line/motorhomes/skydeck_home.html


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That's what it say's on the photo's. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8) I am thinking of buying this one myself:-


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Nice one John . whats the spec ?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8) 8.3 Cummins Diesel; only 87k miles; diesel 6kw Kobotta generator w/ only 308 hours; one owner; covered furniture (clean); 6 speed Allison transmission; exhaust brakes; large backup monitor; computerized levelers; new Micheline tires w/3k miles; ceramic tile floor; washer dryer; separate ice maker; central vaccum system; spotlight; gas and electric hot water heater; spare filters; coffee maker; Everything garaunteed to be in good working order; when new this motorhome listed at $187,000
 But it is 11 years old.  :lol: Still good for another 11 though? :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Another 11 indeed.. excellent spec .. great engine and gearbox.. must be 36ft ? and at that millage it's barely run in


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: To be precise, 38ft and it as you say, just about run in and it has a Diesel genny not the usual LPG. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> it has a Diesel genny not the usual LPG. :wink:


Whatever are you trying to say ? lol.. wats up with LPG .. :roll:

I thought 36ft was a beast to handle , when we were looking I was thinking 30ft, when we saw Georgie Boy, Jan said.. whats another 6ft between friends so I guess 2 more won't make a huge difference .. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

My first was the old Coachmen which was supposed to be 31ft but was actually 32ft. The overhang at the rear took some getting used to. So I reckon the learning curve on a 38ft Bus should be a little easier. LPG genny? Nothing wrong with them except to a diesel RV it's a way of cutting costs. :wink:


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Sort of fancied this one myself.
EBay
John
I would enlarge my chimney for it :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> The overhang at the rear took some getting used to.


Ah yes, the ' overhang' well known demolisher of street furniture and petrol pumps :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

John/Jim

I am so glad you are talking about RV's and not women...... I was beginning to wonder until demolisher of petrol pumps was mentioned.

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> John/Jim
> 
> I am so glad you are talking about RV's and not women...... I was beginning to wonder until demolisher of petrol pumps was mentioned.
> 
> Sharon


I was talking about women drivers .. :wink: .. joking of course


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> John/Jim I am so glad you are talking about RV's and not women......Sharon


  Why can't we talk about women?  I love women. I am sure Jim loves women. It's just the things that they do that's the problem. :lol:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

:thebigsqueeze: :signok:


----------

